# Happy Birthday, Addie!



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2015)

Wishing you a day filled with sunshine. I hope you have a wonderful luncheon date with your daughter.







(I didn't want to give you cake since I know you watch your sugar intake.  )


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wishing you a day filled with sunshine. I hope you have a wonderful luncheon date with your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. My daughter is also paying to get my haircut today. 

I had a bad scare around five a.m. I checked my sugar and it was 262! I did it again within one minute and it went down to 227. So I have been checking it every 30 minutes. It is going down to my normal level. I think it is what woke me up this morning. Any time my system is out of whack when I am sleeping, I wake up. I am feel fine now and my sugar is down to 191. By the time I go out with my daughter, it should be in my normal range. But I will watch what I order and eat for a couple of days. I think this incidence was related to the mild chest pain I woke up with. Not unusual for me. I am waiting right now for my sugar level to go down to 150 or in that range before I jump into the shower. For me, that is a normally high range. My good range is in the 120's.

Again, thank you for the good wishes. And don't worry, I am fine now.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Addie!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Addie!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Addie!!


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2015)

A BIG heartfelt " Thank You" to all of you.

Maybe it is my imagination, but I look 20 years younger today. I do have a new figure with all the weight I have lost.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2015)

happy birthday!!


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2015)

jennyema said:


> happy birthday!!



Thank you for such a colorful birthday wish. That was quite a surprise when I opened it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Addie!

Maybe this will be the year you catch #3, good luck!


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Happy Birthday, Addie!
> 
> Maybe this will be the year you catch #3, good luck!



Thank you. Well here's hoping. I outlived two, and #3 better have a really good insurance policy. The money from the first two barely buried them.

You know, I still have #1 around. He is in my son's closet. He is supposed to take it to the British Embassy to send overseas and be buried with his parents. Who knows. Maybe someday. When Spike's wife was alive she absolutely refused to go in that closet. Gee, I wonder why!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cluck! Cluck! Cluck! It's Addie's Birthday! Cluck! Cluck! Happiest of Birthdays, dear Addie. You are so special! We love you!


All the girls (and boys)! Hope your day was super special and you laid a big egg...oops, maybe not!


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy birthday, Addie!!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 12, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday, Addie!   
Here's to a wonderful coming year for you and many more.


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you to all. I ate too much at lunch. I had fried clams. Big ones with big bellies. YUM! Give the girls a special "peck" for me CWS. Let them know I think of them often and love their stories. Nope, no egg laying for me today. But if you were to walk behind me tonight, you would think there was a rotten egg somewhere. 

Then we went off to the hairdressers. I got mine cut not as short as I usually do. My hair has been thinning and it really showed up in this haircut. It is a nutritional problem. A few meals loaded with green veggies will bring it under control. My daughter got her usual of touch up for her roots and a trim of all her split ends. 

I got home in time to Skype with my grandson that I see too little of. All in all, it was a very nice day. I came home with half of my dinner. That restaurant gives very large plates of food. And considering how little I eat at a sitting, it is like one dish for three meals. The Pirate had cooked up some Cod fillets for himself. There are about four large pieces left and will make great sandwiches tomorrow. I will have to make up a mess of tartar sauce for it.

I did get some lovely greeting from so many DC friends. This thread will be one I will definitely keep. Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 13, 2015)

Addie 
I hope you had a great birthday
Sorry I was late.

Josie


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Addie. Sorry I'm late, but I got to read all of your adventures. Sounds like you had a good day after your blood sugar scare.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Happy Birthday Addie. Sorry I'm late, but I got to read all of your adventures. Sounds like you had a good day after your blood sugar scare.



I did. I don't get to spend too much time with my daughter. She only lives only thirty seconds from me. But you would think it was miles. When she first went back to work it was for only 20 hours per week. Now she is working full time. She got notice that the State is offering her a full pension is she wants to take early retirement. She is so excited that I had to stop talking about it while she was driving. She works for the DMV in the Management Department. It's the department where all the political appointments work. We just got a new Governor and he is cleaning house. The new appointments that are coming in are all friends of my daughter. So she has been showing them the ropes. Lots of changes coming to the whole DMV. 

I had a great day. I ordered the Fried Clam Dinner again. They had nice big fat bellies on them. The plate was filled way over my ability to eat all of it. So I brought most of it home to eat for a lunch or even breakfast. 

I got my hair cut and made it home just in time to talk to my youngest grandchild with Skype. I have 17-18 grandkiddies. There are so many I have lost count. But this one is very special to me. He is my youngest child's son. And I got to hold him when he was just three days old. I fell in love with him right away. And it has remained that way ever since. I just don't get to see him as often as I would like. 

Thank you to all who wish me a happy birthday today. I really have great kids. Last year on my 75th birthday, my kids threw me a bash to celebrate the event. This year my daughter took me out and paid the hairdresser to get my tresses cut. And while I was out with her, my two oldest boys cleaned my apartment for me. The only thing they didn't do was the laundry. But I am ever grateful for what they did do. It let me rest when I finally did get the chance to do so. Even Teddy was all over me with kisses and jumping up and down when I got home. He was so excited to see me. Spike said that he was quietly on my bed the whole time from when he arrived. He told me he knew I was home when Teddy jumped off the bed and ran to the door barking his fool head off. He started as soon as I stepped off the elevator. And nothing was going to stop him from barking as he stood at the door waiting for me to get to my door. I could hear him all the way from the elevator. Nothing like love from a pet to cheer you up. 

Again a big *THANK YOU* to all of my DC friends. This forum is one of my favorite places to come to each day.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 13, 2015)

Best wishes for a happy birthday, Addie, and many more of them​ 

Here's a big bunch of my favourite spring flowers


----------



## Katie H (Mar 13, 2015)

"Happy Birthday, Addie!"  Sounds as though you've had a very pleasant day.  Hope it continues until you go off to dreamland.  Best wishes for a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## Addie (Mar 14, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Best wishes for a happy birthday, Addie, and many more of them​
> 
> Here's a big bunch of my favourite spring flowers



My Favorite Flower! When Daffodils would make their appearance in early spring, my second husband would bring me home about three bunches. There would be a vendor just outside Maverick Station. About 12 in all. They cost 25 cents a bunch. When he got in the door he would give each kid one dollar to go down and get four more each. I would  have the biggest bouquet of daffodils. 

Then I lived in Tacoma, WA. Every year they had the Daffodil Festival with floats, etc.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Addie!!!!!!!


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Happy Birthday Addie!!!!!!!



Thank you RB.


----------

